# SWF /E-T1501C trimming advice needed



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

In the middle of November (2016) the machine was serviced and was running well. I completed a large multiple-color order with no issues. Then a client brought an order which included some caps! I did not notice that 3 of them were smaller than I usually stitch on, and I did get a couple of needle breaks with these - but thought nothing of it. I went on to finish her order of "flat" items - and suffered more needle breaks. This was now becoming a problem, but I completed her order.
With the next order there were still some broken needles (it didn't matter how much I slowed the machine) AND the trimmer has stopped cutting the threads. 
I got hold of the tech' and he said to try turning off the auto trim. Now I can sew at speed - but to cut threads each and every time there should be a trim is a PITA - and the back of the work looks disgusting.
When doing a manual trim the moving knife does move - but still doesn't cut thread.
When TESTING, a trim via the Machine Test functions, the moving knife does NOT move (and there is only a bit of metal moving up and down at the far end of the knife set-up)

So - now that you have read through all my long story - do any of you have advice for me? 
Is this something I might still be able to fix myself?
Do I need to get the technician back again? (3 hour drive.  )
Might I need to have the knives replaced?
Any help appreciated.


----------



## TnBPromotions (Sep 22, 2009)

We stopped doing hats on our machines as they are just hard on everything. don't know what the hats would have anything to do with the knife not cutting the thread??? or what it is not doing it automatically. you may need your tech or a new tech to come out.

Either way please post your end results as I am curious. I don't have SWF, I have an older inbro and feya (tajima knock offs) and when we had ours serviced they also charged a 3 hour drive time. 

If there are any embroidery techs in Southern California, please let us know.


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

AlisonB said:


> In the middle of November (2016) the machine was serviced and was running well. I completed a large multiple-color order with no issues. Then a client brought an order which included some caps! I did not notice that 3 of them were smaller than I usually stitch on, and I did get a couple of needle breaks with these - but thought nothing of it. I went on to finish her order of "flat" items - and suffered more needle breaks. This was now becoming a problem, but I completed her order.
> With the next order there were still some broken needles (it didn't matter how much I slowed the machine) AND the trimmer has stopped cutting the threads.
> I got hold of the tech' and he said to try turning off the auto trim. Now I can sew at speed - but to cut threads each and every time there should be a trim is a PITA - and the back of the work looks disgusting.
> When doing a manual trim the moving knife does move - but still doesn't cut thread.
> ...


There is too much grease in the cam or piston and the piston can't fire into it and come back down. When that happens the movable knife will not open or close. I have a .pdf for the fix let me see if I can find it and I will attach it.


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

EmbroidTek1 thanks for the suggestion, but the knife was still moving and it appeared that the piston was firing correctly when I took off the back plate. I think things must have got knocked out of whack when I did those horrible hats.

Anyway - an update on the soap opera that is my machine!

After watching many videos and studying the repair CD closely I found that the moving blade was not “throwing” back into the correct position. (The hole on the blade did not even go under the fixed blade!)
I went into the back of the machine (under the square plate) and did an adjustment according to the repair CD. I felt very good as the blade seemed to be “throwing” to the correct position when I did a machine trim test.

I had also discovered a burr on the moving blade where a needle must have hit it. I sanded this down with 1000 grade sandpaper. 

I did the test with a loop of thread over the hook of the moving blade and, manually, pushed it under the fixed blade – but it did not cut the thread. L L L

I then decided to try adjusting the fixed blade (as per the repair CD).

I have now got the thread to cut (most times) when I manually push the moving blade, with a loop of thread, under the fixed blade. 

I was SO proud of myself (J) – but when I put everything back together and stitched a sample IT WILL STILL NOT TRIM THREAD, either auto or test trim. L 

 I showed the tech a video of the trimming. He is going to order a new set of blades and get back to me. It seems like the fixed blade got chipped at some stage.
 
The joys of running an embroidery machine.


----------

